# Anyone going to the AKC show in Kalamazoo MI?



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks like theres a pretty nice show for the AKC in Kalamazoo MI this weekend and I was wondering if any of our DFers would be there? I'll be stopping over and checking out some breeders, watching the OB and taking some photos.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I *think* this show is the Backyard Classic - it's a big day for Tollers and there are club field tests offered. One of the instructors of Marsh's class is going. I really wanted to go and was planning on it, but Marsh isn't ready for anything yet. Have fun!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

This is the West Michigan Apple Blossom Cluster Raegan. I haven't heard anything about the Backyard Classic, is it usually in this area?

I had intended to trial Frag in this cluster as it's the biggest one of the year, but lo and behold, my phone never gave me the reminder to send in the forms. 

I will still be stopping out to take pictures and talk to people Friday and Saturday probably. I guess maybe it's a good thing that I missed this one so that I can at least see a rally trial before I enter.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Did a little digging, and yep, same show. There's a supported entry on Saturday, and Club Field Tests on Sunday and Monday in Three Rivers. The BYC moves around but stays in the Midwest, I think. Last year it was in Chicago at this time. It's mainly the field tests that are the big draw and the reason for it, and you wouldn't have heard of it because it's a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever Club - USA thing, not an AKC thing.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Ah, I see. I know I checked out the premium, but I must have missed that. Maybe I'll dig around and find out times/location and head out to take some pictures. Sounds like a cool thing to watch!


----------

